# Martin Dynabow



## Whitetail Hunte (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey 

I have a Martin Dynabow and was wondering anyone tell me what one is worth? I'm looking to sell or trade it and dont know what to ask for it. 

Alex Nelson


----------



## Whitetail Hunte (Dec 1, 2003)

help me


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*DynaBo...*

Your best bet is to sell it to a collector.....And the value depends on how much the other person is willing to pay for it...Could be 50$..could be 250$....hard to say...

PUG


----------



## Lifer (Jul 24, 2002)

Your Dynabow was built in the late '70's and, by now, is somewhat rare. The actual price will vary greatly depending on condition and demand. If it is in good condition, I would not put less than $250 on it...but then, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Whitetail Hunte (Dec 1, 2003)

Its in awesome shape. I have had it for 12 yrs or better. I need to money to buy my 12 yr old son a bow.


----------



## Whitetail Hunte (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm willing to sell it for 250.00. I have pics.


----------

